# Sont groupés les champs suivants - phrase débutant par un verbe



## Lola55

Bonjour tout le monde!!
Est-ce que quelqu'on pourrait me dire s'il y a des cas où il est grammaticalement correct de placer un verbe au début d'une phrase sans sujet? Je ne pense pas mais j'ai des doutes quand même...
Je vous donne la phrase qui me tracasse la tête (c'est après un point à la ligne, donc début de paragraphe):
*Sont par exemple groupés dans la table de données "Parution" les champs suivants...*
Je vous souhaite bonne journée et vous remercie bien .
À bientôt.


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour,
dans la phrase proposée il y a bien un sujet: ce sont les champs!


----------



## Anne345

et l'inversion verbe sujet est grammaticalement correcte, même si c'est rare à l'oral. 
Autre cas, et là sans sujet, l'impératif : _viens ici que je vois ta nouvelle robe. _


----------



## Lola55

Merci de votre aide!!
Je vois bien que la phrase a un sujet, mais ce qui me pararaît extremement bizarre c'est de voir une phrase à l'écrit commencer comme ça avec un verbe...enfin...je vous fais confiance.
Merci.


----------



## acrital

On peut signaler aussi  les phrases commençant par un verbe à l'infinitif.

_*Marcher* est bon pour la santé .
(mais moins bon pour les chaussures )_


----------



## emmaD

C'est tout à fait autorisé, bien que ce soit rare à l'oral et que cela entraîne parfois des fautes d'accord à l'écrit...


Il me semble que l'inversion est à proscrire quand le verbe a un COD ou un COI, pour cause de confusion inévitable et de charabia :
* "Groupe l'utilisateur dans la table de données "Parution" les champs suivants..." 
* "Obéit Paul à Pierre." 


Au contraire, elle donne parfois une tournure agréable et très naturelle à la phrase :
"Arrivent alors les jeunes recrues."


----------



## Lola55

SALUT!
Oui, l'infinitif se place au début de la phrase mais ici l'infinitif est le véritable sujet de la phrase...donc il ne s'agit pas de la même construction.
Merci quand-même


----------



## Grop

Il existe quand même des constructions où le verbe possède un complément d'objet, et justement ça me semble typique des énumérations (bien qu'on puisse toujours, à mon avis, faire autrement).

Sont déconseillées les actions suivantes:
 - Tralala.
 - Tralala.
 - Tralala.
 - Fournir des exemples bidons avec des fausses phrases commençant par Tra et se terminant par lala.
 - Placer un verbe en début de phrase sans savoir pourquoi alors qu'on peut faire autrement .


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Anne345 said:


> et l'inversion verbe sujet est grammaticalement correcte, même si c'est rare à l'oral.
> Autre cas, et là sans sujet, l'impératif : _viens ici que je voi_*e *[subjonctif]_ ta nouvelle robe. _


----------



## CABEZOTA

Grop said:


> Il existe quand même des constructions où le verbe possède un complément d'objet, et justement ça me semble typique des énumérations (bien qu'on puisse toujours, à mon avis, faire autrement).
> 
> Sont déconseillées les actions suivantes:
> - Tralala.
> - Tralala.
> - Tralala.
> - Fournir des exemples bidons avec des fausses phrases commençant par Tra et se terminant par lala.
> - Placer un verbe en début de phrase sans savoir pourquoi alors qu'on peut faire autrement .



Bonjour,

Votre exemple fonctionne bien, mais c'est un attribut, pas un COD.

Avec des compléments d'objets, il faudrait faire des essais mais j'ai l'impression que la syntaxte ne le permet pas :

*Permet la syntaxe cela.
*Fait Pierre des compliments à Paul.
*Demandent des informations les clients / *Demandes les clients des informations.

On peut d'ailleurs comparer deux phrases semblables, l'une avec objet, l'autre sans :

La scène est déserte. Arrive Paul, bouleversé. / *Arrive paul à travailler aujourd'hui.


----------



## Lola55

Encore merci!!
À vrai dire tout cela me paraît bien trop compliqué . Il ne s'agit pas d'une enumération, ni d'un impératif...ni d'une phrase que j'ai moi même choisie...
Il me semble qu'il doit avoir des règles de grammaire concernant la systaxe des phrases...des structures conseillées ou autorisées et des structures interdites, déconseillées...peut-être cette phrase n'est-elle pas incorrecte mais elle ne me plaît pas...elle confuse...
Voilà une autre: "(...) Est également indiqué à ce stade le nombre de colonnes selon lequel les champs du groupe peuvent être répartis" 

qu'est-ce que c'est moche!!! 
Allez, je vais manger
À bientôt.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Lola55 said:


> Voilà une autre: "(...) Est également indiqué à ce stade le nombre de colonnes selon lequel les champs du groupe peuvent être répartis"
> 
> qu'est-ce que c'est moche!!!
> Allez, je vais manger
> À bientôt.



C'est vrai que c'est l'heure de manger en Espagne!
En fait, ton exemple semble sorti d'un mode d'emploi et je crois que cette tournure est surtout utilisée pour rendre le texte plus impersonnel, comme dans certains documents administratifs.


----------



## Orientale

Effectivement, cela ressemble au style administratif du genre :

Sont élus au poste de membre du conseil d'administration : M. Untel, Mme Unetelle...
Seront sélectionnés pour être financés des projets qui...


----------



## emmaD

Oui, ça fait très administratif, comme style. L'emploi principal semble celui-ci : quand le verbe est au passif et que son sujet est très long (une énumération), on préfère commencer la phrase par le verbe.

Comparons :
"Sont nommés à ce conseil Pierre Dupont, Paul Durand, Marie Dubois, Germaine Martin, Louis Lefèvre."

"Pierre Dupont, Paul Durand, Marie Dubois, Germaine Martin et Louis Lefèvre sont nommés à ce conseil."

La première tournure a un aspect de formulaire, la seconde ressemble davantage à un récit.

Par ailleurs, Grop, Cabezota a raison, il n'y a pas de COD dans vore phrase. Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il y ait attribut : la liste est la définition des "actions suivantes", je pense que c'est donc une apposition au sujet.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr que nous parlions de la même chose... Je n'ai pas vraiment compris où vous voyez l'apposition, en ce qui me concerne je parlais de "déconseillées".

Deux analyses possibles :

__________________________________

1. Verbe déconseiller au présent, voix passives (on pourrait rétablir un complément d'agent), auquel cas "déconseillées" est un participe passé et entre dans la conjugaison du verbe.

Sont déconseillées (par les autorités) les actions suivantes : fumer, boire, etc.

___________________________________

2. "Déconseillées" est pris comme adjectif, il est alors attribut du sujet (postposé) "actions". Il est dans ce cas modifiable par un adverbe spécifique aux adjectifs, incompatibe avec un verbe conjugué :

Sont très déconseillées les tenues inconvenantes. / Sont interdits les vols et les insultes, tout le reste étant autorisé.
*J'ai très mangé hier.
*Les enfants sont très éduqués pas leurs parents.
___________________________________


----------



## emmaD

Oh, en effet, nous ne parlions pas de la même chose, veuillez m'excuser ! C'est que j'ai l'impression que dans ce style administratif, c'est plus un passif qu'un verbe + adjectif. 
Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'on dirait "sont formellement déconseillées" et jamais "sont très déconseillées".


----------



## CABEZOTA

Oui, on l'interprète très clairement comme un passif, c'est l'action de déconseiller, d'interdire, etc. qui sont envisagées et mises en relief, tandis que l'agent, lui, est prudemment gommé! Je parlais de la structure attributive car je pense que Grop analysait "déconseillées" comme un COD... d'où ma réponse, si c'est un complément, alors c'est plutôt un attribut. Mais spontanément, je suis comme vous, je le lis comme un passif avant tout.


----------



## tie-break

CABEZOTA said:


> *J'ai très mangé hier.
> *Les enfants sont très éduqués pas leurs parents.
> ___________________________________


 
Excusez-moi mais je n'ai pas bien compris à quoi se réferent ces deux exemples "bizarres".
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## CABEZOTA

Eh bien ces deux phrases sont incorrectes en français, car "très" n'est pas un adverbe de verbe, il ne permet pas de modifier un verbe. Dans presque tous les cas, il modifie un adjectif qualificatif (très belle) ou un autre adverbe (très gentiment)...


----------



## tie-break

Merci  
Donc pas très déconseillées mais interdites.


----------



## CABEZOTA

tie-break said:


> Merci
> Donc pas très déconseillées mais interdites.



Très déconseillé est possible, lorsque déconseillé est employé comme adjectif qualificatif : _*C'est très déconseillé, ce que vous faites là*_.

Très déconseillé n'est pas possible lorsque déconseillé est un participe passé dans un verbe conjugué : *_Je lui ai très déconseillé de venir._


----------



## Grop

Merci au fait de m'avoir corrigé, je n'aurais pas du parler de COD sans vraiment analyser ma phrase.


----------



## CapnPrep

emmaD said:


> Il me semble que l'inversion est à proscrire quand le verbe a un COD ou un COI


Elle est moins courante dans ce cas, mais il n'y a pas de proscription grammaticale :Devront repasser l'examen tous les étudiants qui ont raté le contrôle continu.
[Qui a mangé des pommes ?] Ont mangé des pommes tous ceux qui étaient dans le pré.​Ce sont des exemples d'inversion "élaborative" extraits d'un article de J.-M. Marandin. Ce n'est donc pas tout à fait la même chose que l'inversion "présentative", comme dans l'exemple de départ de Lola55 et dans les "annonces" administratives, mais ces deux types d'inversion partagent certaines propriétés syntaxiques.


----------

